# I won!!!!



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

My local gun shop/club had a raffle going on for a Bushmaster AR package.It was a fund raiser for a fellow member with cancer to help towards expenses.So over the last month and a half every time i'd grab some ammo,i'd pitch in a buy a couple tickets.I had maybe 15/16 entries in a big barrel that was getting close to full.

However,yesterday I got a call from the gun shop,they had their drawing and I WON!!!!! I never win anything and am still in disbelief.

The "package" came with a Bushmaster AR15 optic ready model flat top,an NCstar red dot,the factory mag plus 5 P-mags,a Plano hard carry case and 1000 round case of PMC brass 55 grain ammo!!!! Took me three trips just to get it all in my vehicle.

My youngest son doesn't have school today,but the wife gets out of classes at 12,so as soon as she gets home-I'm gone!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Rock it! Congrats!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations! Take the kid with you, it'll be worth it.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Now that is outstanding!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Have fun this afternoon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent, I'm happy for you.

(Slippy then shuffles away muttering under his breath that it is a damn conspiracy and the only thing he ever won was the Rock/Paper/Scissors game where he won the honor of shoveling dog crap off the lawn)


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

James m said:


> Congratulations! Take the kid with you, it'll be worth it.


 He's 4 and autistic.So that would be a no-go.

And thanks everybody,i'm still all giddy about it!!!!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome Sharkbait! Congrats!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats!!!!

Now, what will be the first upgrade? Competition trigger, reloading items, ??? 
I've won a few things over the years and they always seem to cost me more money!

AJ


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Egyas said:


> Awesome Sharkbait! Congrats!


Thank you Egyas.

I did forget to mention that I also want to thank my shops distributor for donating the rifle,my gun club for donating the accessories (I know theres a couple lurkers out there ;-)) and my gun shop for donating the ammo....all to help a good friend.Cheers guys and gals.

I have an AK that i've owned for years,but always wanted an AR,however the price always kept me getting one out of reach.Sooo yeah,I AM really stoked here!! lol


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

That's awesome. I've never won anything really, except for one time a police officer pulled me over to inform me that I had won "Highest speed coming down that hill".

Have fun with your new rifle!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

A J said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Now, what will be the first upgrade? Competition trigger, reloading items, ???
> I've won a few things over the years and they always seem to cost me more money!
> ...


I've already thought this part out.First upgrades is that I don't like the fact that it doesn't have iron sights for a fall back.So first upgrades will be switching the front hand guard to a quad rail to add flip up irons and a foregrip.From there,I have no clue,haha.

And thanks Danny!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> I've already thought this part out.First upgrades is that I don't like the fact that it doesn't have iron sights for a fall back.So first upgrades will be switching the front hand guard to a quad rail to add flip up irons and a foregrip.From there,I have no clue,haha.
> 
> And thanks Danny!


Just remember, quad rails are a bitch on your hand, and tend to get heavy fast. Keymod systems tend to be a lot lighter, and let you only place sections of rail where you want them. Some will even let you mount at 45 degree angles without getting special rail sections. I highly recommend checking them out before pulling the trigger on a new handguard.

These are a little in the higher price range, but I have never touched something from BCM that I didn't love: KeyMod BCM KMR - you can definitely find more inexpensive keymods though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Just remember, quad rails are a bitch on your hand, and tend to get heavy fast. Keymod systems tend to be a lot lighter, and let you only place sections of rail where you want them. Some will even let you mount at 45 degree angles without getting special rail sections. I highly recommend checking them out before pulling the trigger on a new handguard.
> 
> These are a little in the higher price range, but I have never touched something from BCM that I didn't love: KeyMod BCM KMR - you can definitely find more inexpensive keymods though.


Very nice and I like the design,but sadly thats way out of my budget range.But i'm going to keep on checking accesories out as I really don't even know what all options I do have before pulling the trigger (pun intended) on anything.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats. Now you've got to buy more ammo to go with it.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Congrats. Now you've got to buy more ammo to go with it.


Ha,the ammo buying never stops.

Thanks Paraquack and everybody,but the wife is home>>>>i'm out.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations! Have fun!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool beans. Post us a review of how your new rifle functions.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> Very nice and I like the design,but sadly thats way out of my budget range.But i'm going to keep on checking accesories out as I really don't even know what all options I do have before pulling the trigger (pun intended) on anything.


Yeah, they're worth it but I completely understand. Magpul makes a nice replacement too that isn't quite quad rail, but has more than enough options: HAND GUARDS - MOE® Hand Guard, Mid-Length ? AR15/M4

Anywho, I'll stop salesmanning ya, just trying to help out with some options! Building a rifle up is always good fun.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Baby Steps. 
First the Black River KoolAide

Then the MagPul Kool-Aide


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Great!


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats shark, have fun at the range!


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats! Enjoy your new gun.


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> My local gun shop/club had a raffle going on for a Bushmaster AR package.It was a fund raiser for a fellow member with cancer to help towards expenses.So over the last month and a half every time i'd grab some ammo,i'd pitch in a buy a couple tickets.I had maybe 15/16 entries in a big barrel that was getting close to full.
> 
> However,yesterday I got a call from the gun shop,they had their drawing and I WON!!!!! I never win anything and am still in disbelief.
> 
> ...


WOOOOOHOOOOOO! Doesn't it feel awesome to WIN!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! Enjoy your new baby! I am certain you will...great gun!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

AWESOME! Congrats


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

@DannyD and Aquahull-hey guys,haha,take me slowly,remember i'm still in virgin territory,lol,please be gentle :grin:

@ Everyone else,thank you for the kind words.

I took it out yesterday and ran 120 rounds through it and all I can really say is i'm speechless.The night before I stripped it down (thanks youtube) and hosed everything down with Gun Blaster solvent and then after it dried hosed it down again with rem oil and wiped up all excess.I couldn't believe the grit and grime I got out of a new rifle.

I also loaded 4 mags to get ready (I now learned that I need to get a speed loader as that about killed my fingers,lol),I also laser bore sighted the red dot at 50 yards in my back yard to at least start off hitting paper.

I get out to where I target shoot and realize in my big hurry that I forgot to bring some targets.I live on the edge of Ohio's largest state forest which most all of it is public hunting grounds,so theres a lot of spots thats great for target shooting.Some spots even have benches and most areas have great natural backstops.To me,it's much funner to be alone in the peaceful quiet and sweet scenery than any range i've ever been to.Plus,most of these spots,that I use,are between 1 and about 15 miles from my house.

So with no targets,I walked around and gathered a couple gallon jugs and pop/beer cans and set them up at varying distances.The gun ran flawlessly from the first mag to the last round (and yes I did do 1 mag dump just because I had to,lol),needless to say,this thing is a blast and i'm already in love with it.

Also,I must have gotten the red dot pretty darn close to being dead on as I was nailing cans from 40 to maybe 65 yards and hitting the gallon jugs at around 100 yards.This was resting on the front corner of the hood on my suv.So,next time,i'll grab a target bale and some paper to see exactly where i'm at,but it's gotta be close.

Grinning from ear to ear :-D


----------



## nick1 (Oct 7, 2014)

In light of it being Election Day, I think we should re-distribute your new found wealth with the rest of us! Kinda like a time share. I'm first!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations Sharkbait! It's that first mag dump that makes you fall in love with these things.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

nick1 said:


> In light of it being Election Day, I think we should re-distribute your new found wealth with the rest of us! Kinda like a time share. I'm first!!


If you can get to it,i'll share it with you :wink:.

Lol,thanks and welcome.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Congratulations Sharkbait! It's that first mag dump that makes you fall in love with these things.


Hey Sparky,Thanks! And I will admit that I had a hard time not running back to the house for more ammo!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Enjoy


----------

